

Youtube: do the harlem shake search - fantunes
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=do+the+harlem+shake

======
scottr
Here is me quietly listening to the back to work podcast mindlessly hitting
hacker news links, next thing I know I am experiencing a heart attack.

I more was looking at the number of videos there were and did not expect the
music or the whole screen to start dancing around.

Really well done nevertheless, bit of fun to brighten up a friday.

